# Columbia Sports Tourist



## skoda (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## gbalke (Jun 30, 2008)

I like that! It's similar to what I'm building from a 70's Raleigh Sports 3 speed frame I found on e-Bay last year. I had it stripped and powder coated a semi gloss black. I turned the handle bars up side down and flipped 180 degrees. A Brooks B17 saddle in Honey sits on the stem as you can see from the photo.

I've created a photo album, GB's Album # 5, at the Bicycle_Restoration web site, a Yahoo Group. You may be familiar with it. This is a link to my album:

http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bicycle_Restoration/photos/browse/db12

What are your plans for the Tourist? Restoration or just a "display" bike? 






Gary
O'Fallon, MO


----------



## skoda (Jul 1, 2008)

*Display for now*

I have a handfull of other projects going, so I resisted the urge to start taking it apart.  I think I will put another set of wheels with a SA 3speed on it when and if I run across some with a coaster brake, lube the bottom bracket and take it for a spin.  For now I just rub leather conditioner on the saddle and look at it when I have a cigar!


----------

